# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Adam's WILD Technique!

## Adam

*Adams WILD Technique*
*Version 1.0 updated 25th February 2008
Version 1.1 updated 16th March 2008
* 
*Introduction*

I have been lucid dreaming for about 13 years, I do not know the exact time, but it has been since childhood. Until recently all my lucid dreams have been natural Dream-Initiated-Lucid-Dream (DILD) or Dream-Exit-Induced-Lucid-Dream (DEILD). I have been practicing a variation of Wake-Initiated-Lucid-Dream (WILD) techniques for near on 6 months now and this version of what I do when I WILD appears to be the most successful for me. As far as I know most techniques teach you to focus your attention on Hypnagogic Imagery (HI), ask that you stay awake for anything up to 2 hours; sometimes more. What I do is focus more on the physical sensations created by the mind, rather than visual sensations. Incorporating Wake-Back-To-Bed (WBTB) and only being up for a maximum of 10 minutes.

*Synopsis*

The WILD technique basically works by remaining conscious until you fall to sleep and start dreaming instantly. If done right with practice it can be a relatively easy technique and can produce some amazing experiences. The WILD technique works best in conjunction with WBTB since you enter Rapid-Eye-Movement (REM) sleep a lot faster after 5-6 hours sleep and dont enter stages 3 and 4 as you do when you first go to sleep.

The big problem is remaining conscious until the dream starts. Overcoming this leads to many strange experiences, some can be quite scary, others very strange, quite synonymous with its name WILD I guess.

I have put this guide together as this is a variation on the technique which works very well for me and has produced some amazing results, even managing to WILD from going straight to sleep avoiding WBTB! I hope this helps others, and if there are any questions I am happy to help, so on with the tutorial.

*Prerequisite*

Okay there is one thing you need to consider before trying this, this might change based on your successes but for me the following I have found is important. I will try to explain why it is important and how you can achieve results. 

- Ensure your sleep pattern is regular and plentiful! 

One point I have found common with people new to lucid dreaming or who have trouble with lucid dreaming and/or dream recall is a good amount of sleep and a regular sleep schedule. My theory is the better quality the sleep is, the more relaxed the body is. For example  if you tend to sleep for short amounts of time each evening your body doesnt get the rest it needs. The amount of sleep required varies with each individual, with the average being 7.2 hours. Some people require no more than 4 to 6 hours of sleep, while others require 8 to 10 hours. By ages 15-19, we begin to establish our lifetime average. The amount of sleep required stabilises once one reaches adulthood. I am a believer that 8 hours should be sufficient for your body to be restful.

I have noticed with lack of sleep, I sleep deeper, primarily because the body doesnt have a regular pattern of sleep, and doesnt know when the next amount of good sleep is going to come from, so sleep is deeper for the body to get the rest required to recharge. Regular, plentiful and scheduled sleep allows the biological clock to sync and your body can sleep lighter knowing it will be getting regular sleep/rest  and I believe there is a direct correlation between good, light sleep and lucid dreaming success. Mainly due to lighter REM sleep.

*The Technique*

The technique is to be practiced in conjunction with the aforementioned prerequisite. Results cannot be guaranteed since this technique has been refined to me, but happy to work with people to get this to work well with them. My technique is aimed at working alongside WBTB, as this seems to be where the best results come, not just for this technique but also for most WILD techniques.

- Set your alarm for about 4.5 to 5.5 hours after you go to bed this is allowing for 30 minutes to fall asleep. It would be beneficial and results would be better getting to sleep at about 11pm. This means you get up around 3/4am, it is still dark, and external distractions are do not come into the equation, since everyone else should be sleeping too. One common complaint is people try to WILD and then some outside their room is talking, or their cat jumps on their bed. Doing it in the middle of the night limits these distractions.

- Once awake, aim to be awake for about 5/10 minutes. These times can vary, and you will need to work to find which amount of time is sufficient for you. If you are awake for 5 minutes and you find you fall to sleep to quickly, then lengthen the time you are awake for, and visa versa.

- When awake, I usually take a toilet break (easier to concentrate on the WILD on an empty bladder) and perhaps get a glass of water (I drink about a pint during the night) or something, but this is usually it. I then get back into bed. Try not to wake too much as this can sometimes make it harder to fall back to sleep. I find if it takes me more than about 20 minutes to WILD I get frustrated and this has a detrimental affect on my success.

- When in bed theres not really too much ground breaking here, but it is different from what others do  I basically wait a couple of minutes for my body to get relaxed, thinking about nothing, just falling to sleep. This can be in any position you like, just try get rested again. Naturally your heart will be beating faster, because when you sleep, your heart rate slows down, getting up and out of bed speeds it up again. So resting for a minute or two is important to relax yourself. Then when I feel relaxed enough, and I am ready to drop off, this is when I start to WILD.

- Lay as still as you can, eyes shut, and preferably on your back, although not imperative, I find it easier to manipulate the sensations on my back, but try what is best for you. I focus my attention on my body; primarily on my back (this is why lying on your back helps). At first it seems there is not a great deal going on, but usually to start off with I will focus my attention on my back sinking into my bed. Sometimes in tandem my eyes will also feel as if they are looking further away into blackness. Like when you concentrate on your eyelids, its like you are looking beyond them. I use this visualisation to make it feel like I am sinking deeper into my bed.

[An important note here is that at no point do I concentrate on Hypnagogic Imagery. All sensations I focus on are motion, not visual. You might find visualisations help, but for me I do not use them]

- When you get to this stage, it is important to try not to force these sensations. Go with them. Initially it will more than likely be your back sinking and sometimes it might feel like you are going to flip around, or you might experience a sliding sensation. It varies each nigh, but the main focus is on the sensations. What I do is wait for them to get quite intensive, and then try landing myself (usually I feel like I am falling at this point) somewhere. Like back on a bed, or just into a room. You have to focus your mind on the feeling of your back sinking, or your legs rising, but once you get these, your mind takes over and this allows you to WILD.

- The transition from these sensations into a lucid dream can be quite tricky, getting into the dream might be difficult at first but it is important to remember that if at first you dont get there you should be able to quickly get back to the sensations and start again. I sometimes find myself going back to the sensations a couple of times, and you should really get there instantly providing you dont wake up.

I learnt that one key thing which helped was when lying still and with my eyes shut it was like I was focussing on my eyelids. But soon I tried looking beyond them, and my vision would change to seem like I was focussing further and further away from them. I used this then to feel like it was me moving away from this rather than my sight looking further ahead if that makes sense? So when I am looking into my eyelids, I visualise my back sinking into the bed, and at the same time my vision would look beyond my eyelids further convincing myself I was sinking further and further into my bed. And from here once you get these sensations they pretty much take over.

One difficulty I have experienced is breathing. I found sometimes that if I was breathing too deeply my breathing in would counteract the sensations of me sinking. Because your stomach/chest moves outwards when you inhale, so this counteracted my sensations I was trying to induce. So then I would lye still in my bed, waiting till I was tired and ready to sleep and my breathing had slowed right down, then I would be ready to try. Once I had realised this, then it was a matter of using my vision it help induce the sinking sensations, which doesn't always happen at first, but after a while you begin to feel it. Something which helped was digging my back into my bed and holding it there for 30/60 seconds, and then you relax, this gives the opposite feeling that it is in fact your legs sinking, which helped a lot.

 This is the technique I have been working on recently with fantastic results for me.

I am happy to answer any questions you might have if you are going to try this technique. Any comments or suggestions you might have are also very welcome. I hope this brings you many lucid dreams like it has done for me.
Adam.


Copyright © 2008 Adam. All rights reserved.

______________________________________

Here are some experiences from people who have had success with this tutorial:





> I tried this again last night, Adam.  Great success!  
> 
> I was on my back imagining my body falling backwards, and that my bedsheets were like a parachute that the wind was pressing against me as I fell. Like I was falling through space while wrapped in a bedsheet.
> 
> I hit sleep paralysis and started feeling my body humming and vibrating like mad. My girlfriend kept kicking me, so I kept popping out of SP. Once I was in, it was pretty easy to return, so after about an hour of trying not to get mad at the lady, I finally hit a great bout of SP. 
> 
> I decided it was time to finally enter a dream, so I started imagining the feeling of floating upwards. I was trying to make it as vivid as possible, and next think I knew, I slammed against my ceiling. I reached out my hands and felt the texture of the ceiling for a minute or two to make sure I was 100% locked in the dream, then I opened my eyes. I then started climbing around on the ceiling like spiderman. 
> 
> This whole time, I was listening to a man and a woman discussing Tax Law. They were talking about the alternative minimum tax and how it didn't allow for the deduction of wholesale grocery purchases at your farmer's market. 
> ...







> Worked for me last night.
> 
> I just basicly followed the procedure and after about 10 minutes of intense sensations, i just had that feeling that i could roll out of my bed, and i did.
> 
> thanks adam, great tutorial btw.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Nice write up.
How often do you practice this technique?

----------


## Adam

I did it for a while to refine it - about 3-4 times a week, will about 90&#37; success. Now I have not had time because I have been so busy with work/holidays/study that I didn't want to disturb my sleep - but in full swing was quite often with very good results  ::D:

----------


## Axel

You've told me this technique over DV chat but you didn't give me this much info so i'm going to try it this way tonight. Hopefully I will get close enough to modivate me to keep working on it all week lol (winter break ftw)

----------


## Vex Kitten

90% success rate, huh? 
Does that come with some sort of guarentee?
 :wink2:

----------


## Adam

Read the small print  :tongue2: 

It did take a lot of failed efforts to get here though, so this shouldn't be seen as the mirracle technique lol - I personally find it easier to stimulate physical sensations than visual ones, and induce lucid dreaming this way - for those similar to me, they should have similar success  :smiley:  (I hope).

----------


## Clairity

> I have put this guide together as this is a variation on the technique which works very well for me and has produced some amazing results, even managing to WILD from going straight to sleep avoiding WBTB!



Adam, I would love to be able to WILD without having to WBTB.  I'll definately be giving this a try!  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

It worked when I was extreamly exhausted and really tired, because I then I found it really easy to fall to sleep and straight into a lucid dream (via WILD)

----------


## ArtfulBodger

Like i said in your 'Poll' Thread, im gonna try WILD on my side tonight, and now i'll be using this method. Seeing as i wont be on my back, maybe i'll imagine my head falling through the pillow. That should have the same effect, shouldn't it?

A very descriptive and helpful tutorial adam.   :smiley:

----------


## phonix

I find WILDing a very amazing tactic, its like nothing I have ever felt before and I remian Lucid for so long!

----------


## Adam

> Like i said in your 'Poll' Thread, im gonna try WILD on my side tonight, and now i'll be using this method. Seeing as i wont be on my back, maybe i'll imagine my head falling through the pillow. That should have the same effect, shouldn't it?
> 
> A very descriptive and helpful tutorial adam.



It should do - The main focus is on part of your body. It's just that when I am on my back it makes sense for it to be my back sinking into the bed - so on your side it could very well be the same  :smiley:

----------


## ArtfulBodger

It does sound like a very cool idea. I can imagine now having my head go through the pillow and my legs falling through last, if that seems like a good idea. Either way i'm trying it tonight for definate. Cheers mate.

----------


## Adam

No problem, let me know how you get on - If it doesn't work right away, we can see what results you do get and go from there  :smiley:

----------


## Photolysis

I'll definitely be giving this one a try; I've yet to achieve a very long WILD; the ones I've had have come late into the sleep cycle when I woke during a gap in the dreams. The dreams were certainly a lot better than the DILD ones though.

----------


## Adam

Let me know how you get on  :smiley:

----------


## Sean999

I'm going to try this. Most times when I've tried WILDing, I only get physical sensations. I usually try to strengthen them, but haven't had success yet. I always didn't know whether to visualize or not, and it just woke me up. This should keep me concentrated enough. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Adam

I am the same, visualisations just didn't work for me. So had to think of some other way of stimulating my mind and becoming lucid and this seems to work perfectly for me. Let me know how you get on  ::D:

----------


## Axel

Wow...I got the closest i've ever gotten using part of this technique. I combined visualizations and feeling sensations. All day yesterday I was playing Zelda (lol) and I kept getting HI of Link. In one of them link would roll and I would try to feel how it feels to roll and I felt it. Then he went and jumped off the edge, I then felt that. Then he took he claw shot and shot and something and zipped to it and again, I felt it. It only took about 5 minutes and boom I started getting tingly feelings like my legs fell asleep. But I just couldn't keep my eyes from staying shut, they were like twitching really fast and I could see a little line of vision at the bottom of my eyelids. If I opened my eyes fully the tingling wouldn't stop but when I opened them I felt dizzy for a second and then I felt normal. And eventually the tingling stopped. 

(btw this was without a WBTB)

----------


## Adam

Glad you made some progress!! I would really recommend using this in conjunction with WBTB though for best results. Unless you are really exhausted, try this again with WBTB  :smiley: 

Either way thanks for trying, and reporting back  :smiley: 

Adam.

----------


## Axel

For me, it seems as though as I get closest to WILDing before a WBTB. But i'll try anyway. I was gonna try because I woke up at like 4:00 and decided not to try because I have to go to the dentist at 10:00.

----------


## ArtfulBodger

Well.... Fate was unkind last night.

 Didn't get to try the technique sadly. I went to bed at 10:30 pm, planning to wake via my alarm at 4:00am or via having myself automatically awake after any dreams (I'm apparently very good at that.) ...     ......   Woke up at 12 am. The wind outside was insanely noisey and it was incredibly hot. I opened up the window in the bathroom expecting it to cool things down, but did it?  No, it made whoosh noises from the wind in the alley. I layed there thinking i was about to get to sleep and my brother stumbles through the front door at 1 am. Still i lay there, now feeling incredibly hungry. At 1:30 i realise im not gonna get to sleep in these conditions, so i take my sleeping bag downstairs and my bed cover to lay on. I can't drag my matress downstairs so the Cover will have to do. Once I get downstairs and try to sleep I still feel an incredible hunger, so around 1:45 I get some water and a Chicken Tikka Sandwich (  :smiley:  ) and *'Nosh'* for a while. Then, after settling down for one last try before I nearly decide to stay awake all night, I realise that if i Sleep in the living room, i can hear the Rain on the conservatory window, and the wind from the chimeny. And the fridge. And the clock. And the fusebox under the stairs. And the crickets my brother feeds his lizards. I didnt get to sleep till around 3:30. I woke for college at 6.

I THINK at some point between 10:30 and 12  i had a dream, but i forget everything about it. And i remember forgetting it when i woke up at 12.
...
Last night sucked.

----------


## aceboy

great tutorial! i've always been wondering were yours was. (ive seen clairity's ,seekers, billybob) you pretty much explained everything, i thought i had some questions for you but i reread it and found them. ill tell you if i get any results.

----------


## Terrorhawker

I'll be trying this tonight.

I have trouble WILDing because I can't keep my eyes closed. It seems like they are trying to force themselves open.

----------


## Adam

> For me, it seems as though as I get closest to WILDing before a WBTB. But i'll try anyway. I was gonna try because I woke up at like 4:00 and decided not to try because I have to go to the dentist at 10:00.



Cool, let me know how you get on.





> Well.... Fate was unkind last night.
> 
> Didn't get to try the technique sadly. I went to bed at 10:30 pm, planning to wake via my alarm at 4:00am or via having myself automatically awake after any dreams (I'm apparently very good at that.) ... ...... Woke up at 12 am. The wind outside was insanely noisey and it was incredibly hot. I opened up the window in the bathroom expecting it to cool things down, but did it? No, it made whoosh noises from the wind in the alley. I layed there thinking i was about to get to sleep and my brother stumbles through the front door at 1 am. Still i lay there, now feeling incredibly hungry. At 1:30 i realise im not gonna get to sleep in these conditions, so i take my sleeping bag downstairs and my bed cover to lay on. I can't drag my matress downstairs so the Cover will have to do. Once I get downstairs and try to sleep I still feel an incredible hunger, so around 1:45 I get some water and a Chicken Tikka Sandwich (  ) and *'Nosh'* for a while. Then, after settling down for one last try before I nearly decide to stay awake all night, I realise that if i Sleep in the living room, i can hear the Rain on the conservatory window, and the wind from the chimeny. And the fridge. And the clock. And the fusebox under the stairs. And the crickets my brother feeds his lizards. I didnt get to sleep till around 3:30. I woke for college at 6.
> 
> I THINK at some point between 10:30 and 12 i had a dream, but i forget everything about it. And i remember forgetting it when i woke up at 12.
> ...
> Last night sucked.



Oh no! Sounds like you had a right _nightmare_ trying last night! Good luck if you try again  :smiley: 





> great tutorial! i've always been wondering were yours was. (ive seen clairity's ,seekers, billybob) you pretty much explained everything, i thought i had some questions for you but i reread it and found them. ill tell you if i get any results.



Thanks  :smiley:  I have never really posted this. I did have another rechnique but this one works so much better because you don't have to focus on HI like so many other techniques. So good for those people who get more physical sensations than visual.

Good luck and let me know how you get on  :smiley: 





> I'll be trying this tonight.
> 
> I have trouble WILDing because I can't keep my eyes closed. It seems like they are trying to force themselves open.



It sounds to me like you are trying to focus on something and by doing so your eyes wanting to open. I would try relaxing them first. Are you trying this in the dark? Also if you are trying to focus on something more than likely it is as if you are looking up, I think a lot of people naturally look up with their eyes closed. This sometimes means we are struggling to keep our eyes fully shut.

I would try looking down, if you have to look somewhere, this should make it easier to keep your eyelids fully closed. However I don't think it is too much of a problem having a little gap at the bottom of your eyelids, providing you are in a dark room with nothing to distract you.

Hope this makes sense? If you need anymore info/help let me know  :smiley: 

Adam.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Great write up, Adam.  I like how you brought attention to the fact that you actually have to fall asleep during a WILD.  Lots of tutorials I've read forget this or take it for granted and confuse people into staying awake for hours.

I've had lots of success with tactile sensations also.  I don't sleep on my back, so I will stay on my side and imagine I'm swinging back and forth like a hammock or bouncing up and down on the mattress.  I like the repetition/ rhythm.  

I'm going to try this tonight.

----------


## Terrorhawker

> Cool, let me know how you get on.
> It sounds to me like you are trying to focus on something and by doing so your eyes wanting to open. I would try relaxing them first. Are you trying this in the dark? Also if you are trying to focus on something more than likely it is as if you are looking up, I think a lot of people naturally look up with their eyes closed. This sometimes means we are struggling to keep our eyes fully shut.
> 
> I would try looking down, if you have to look somewhere, this should make it easier to keep your eyelids fully closed. However I don't think it is too much of a problem having a little gap at the bottom of your eyelids, providing you are in a dark room with nothing to distract you.
> 
> Hope this makes sense? If you need anymore info/help let me know 
> 
> Adam.



When i'm doing it i'm afraid that if I move my eyes, swallow saliva or ANYTHING that it'll ruin my chances of SP.

Also, i'm kinda scared of SP. I had the intent of doing it last night but when thinking about it I decided to turn my alarm off cause I got freaked out. The other day I woke up with a jolt and there was this little girl sitting on my bed. Scared the shite outta me.

----------


## psychology student

I tried this technique, it worked. I stayed lucid for like three seconds, then I got caught by a False Awakening. But its a good technique, because thats nearly my first WILD.

----------


## adraw

Hi adam. Really nice tutorial. I made some tryes in my past with wild, but wasnt succesfull, so I decided to give it a little time and rest for a while from LD. Now, as i read this tutorial, I will give it a try. It seems, that REM phase is a catalyst for any sensations {visual, auditory or tactile}, so it shouldnt be a problem. 

As I readed your tutorial, it reminded me , how people invoke astral projection by falling out of their bodies. It seems, that the important aspect about WILD is to concentrate more on mind body, then on physical body, which is easier when entering REM. Maybe the problem spot could be to move into REM state aware, where mantaining an illusion of movement goes from itself. So I guess. First I should learn, how it feels like to approach REM phase, withouth falling asleep. And then, when I feel i am entering REM, i should start this movement visualisation using the momentum approaching REM gives me. 

It seems, that:

* REM + Effort > Effort*

----------


## Oros

as clairity said earlier. it would be nice to WILD without WTBT, which is able to do if you're very tired.
Nice guide to. It said quite much the same as i read before, but it was some new and usefull stuff. Thx m8.

----------


## Dizko

For the second time i have been so unbelieveably close to WILDing.

I keep blacking out during some point between the sinking feeling and weird noises, to the actual lucid dream.

It seems im lying there, having weird SP sensations, and then i know that i lost conciousness for a while, but as soon as my dream starts, i know its a dream.

I had a great lucid last night, but i guess this only counts as a DILD, so ill keep trying =]

----------


## Robot_Butler

I tried this last night.  My girlfriend was sick and being very noisy, so I only did a short WBTB so I would not have problems falling back to sleep while she coughed and snorted.

I underestimated, and ended up just falling asleep.  Good news is, I had a freaky hot orgy dream followed by a false awakening that turned into a badass lucid.  

Here's the lucid dream:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=53762

I'll try again tonight.  I'm sure my optimism about this technique was what triggered the lucid.

----------


## Adam

> Great write up, Adam.  I like how you brought attention to the fact that you actually have to fall asleep during a WILD.  Lots of tutorials I've read forget this or take it for granted and confuse people into staying awake for hours.
> 
> I've had lots of success with tactile sensations also.  I don't sleep on my back, so I will stay on my side and imagine I'm swinging back and forth like a hammock or bouncing up and down on the mattress.  I like the repetition/ rhythm.  
> 
> I'm going to try this tonight.



Excellent, let me know how you get on  :smiley: 





> When i'm doing it i'm afraid that if I move my eyes, swallow saliva or ANYTHING that it'll ruin my chances of SP.
> 
> Also, i'm kinda scared of SP. I had the intent of doing it last night but when thinking about it I decided to turn my alarm off cause I got freaked out. The other day I woke up with a jolt and there was this little girl sitting on my bed. Scared the shite outta me.



Okay don't worry about swallowing etc, thinking about not doing that is just going to put you off, and it is important you are comfortable and relaxed, and you cant be if you need to swallow, or if you move etc, just be comfortable, that's the main thing with this technique okay  :smiley: 

I'm not going to lie to you, these sensations get pretty crazy! You don't really experience any SP as such, but you do get some really weird movements and drops etc. Give it a go, if it gets too intense you can always stop. The good thing about this technique is you can usually control the sensations, so can do this to something which is more comfortable for you  :smiley: 





> I tried this technique, it worked. I stayed lucid for like three seconds, then I got caught by a False Awakening. But its a good technique, because thats nearly my first WILD.



Awesome news!! Well done  ::D:  Let me know how you get on if you try again. I have found sometimes I loose lucidity when doing this, but I just switch back to the sensations again and start over, it's pretty easy when you get used to it. It's important to learn to control everything  :smiley: 

Let me know if you need any more hints etc.





> Hi adam. Really nice tutorial. I made some tryes in my past with wild, but wasnt succesfull, so I decided to give it a little time and rest for a while from LD. Now, as i read this tutorial, I will give it a try. It seems, that REM phase is a catalyst for any sensations {visual, auditory or tactile}, so it shouldnt be a problem. 
> 
> As I readed your tutorial, it reminded me , how people invoke astral projection by falling out of their bodies. It seems, that the important aspect about WILD is to concentrate more on mind body, then on physical body, which is easier when entering REM. Maybe the problem spot could be to move into REM state aware, where mantaining an illusion of movement goes from itself. So I guess. First I should learn, how it feels like to approach REM phase, withouth falling asleep. And then, when I feel i am entering REM, i should start this movement visualisation using the momentum approaching REM gives me. 
> 
> It seems, that:
> 
> * REM + Effort > Effort*



Good luck  :smiley:  I hope it works for you, it should do! If you have any questions let me know.





> as clairity said earlier. it would be nice to WILD without WTBT, which is able to do if you're very tired.
> Nice guide to. It said quite much the same as i read before, but it was some new and usefull stuff. Thx m8.



No problem, yeah getting really tired before and doing this works well  :smiley: 





> For the second time i have been so unbelieveably close to WILDing.
> 
> I keep blacking out during some point between the sinking feeling and weird noises, to the actual lucid dream.
> 
> It seems im lying there, having weird SP sensations, and then i know that i lost conciousness for a while, but as soon as my dream starts, i know its a dream.
> 
> I had a great lucid last night, but i guess this only counts as a DILD, so ill keep trying =]



So close! Sounds like you were almost there  ::D: 





> I tried this last night.  My girlfriend was sick and being very noisy, so I only did a short WBTB so I would not have problems falling back to sleep while she coughed and snorted.
> 
> I underestimated, and ended up just falling asleep.  Good news is, I had a freaky hot orgy dream followed by a false awakening that turned into a badass lucid.  
> 
> Here's the lucid dream:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=53762
> 
> I'll try again tonight.  I'm sure my optimism about this technique was what triggered the lucid.



Awesome!!!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Terrorhawker

> Okay don't worry about swallowing etc, thinking about not doing that is just going to put you off, and it is important you are comfortable and relaxed, and you cant be if you need to swallow, or if you move etc, just be comfortable, that's the main thing with this technique okay 
> 
> I'm not going to lie to you, these sensations get pretty crazy! You don't really experience any SP as such, but you do get some really weird movements and drops etc. Give it a go, if it gets too intense you can always stop. The good thing about this technique is you can usually control the sensations, so can do this to something which is more comfortable for you



I need to swallow all the time when I'm trying to lay still.
It's like my mouth just fills itself with saliva very quickly.

Will swallowing ruin it? =\

----------


## Axel

Ok, I was in a wave pool all day today and when I lay down I automatically feel the sensation of going over waves, can you use that to start a WILD?

----------


## Riot Maker

Damn Adam, almost got this to work if only if it wasn't for my stupid dog barking that made me shift my focus.

----------


## james-25:22pm

hey adam, great write up.

im a long time wild-attemptee...but it seems my failure lies in having 'too much' physical sensations. I get sore from lying still. Uncomfortable enough to make me give up. Sometimes it feels like my limbs have rotated 180 degrees but thats the closest I seem to get.

Any tips for actually letting go of your body?

----------


## Adam

> I need to swallow all the time when I'm trying to lay still.







> It's like my mouth just fills itself with saliva very quickly.
> 
> Will swallowing ruin it? =\



No not at all  I always do, I am the same and I have had a lot of luck with this technique. I think what happens is when you are trying trchniques, you think that swallowing will ruin your chances so this automatically puts a block on you and inhibits you achieving a WILD  I swallow all the time when I WILD and I can get lucid so there is absolutely no reason why you should be any different J





> Ok, I was in a wave pool all day today and when I lay down I automatically feel the sensation of going over waves, can you use that to start a WILD?





Yeah of course you can. Last night when I went to bed, I instantly got these sensations, like I was lying in the sea or something, like my head and feet were moving to waves, was weird. Just goes to show once you have these sensations in your body, you can use these to achieve a WILD.





> Damn Adam, almost got this to work if only if it wasn't for my stupid dog barking that made me shift my focus.





Ah so close! Keep going and let me know how you get on J





> hey adam, great write up.







> im a long time wild-attemptee...but it seems my failure lies in having 'too much' physical sensations. I get sore from lying still. Uncomfortable enough to make me give up. Sometimes it feels like my limbs have rotated 180 degrees but thats the closest I seem to get.
> 
> Any tips for actually letting go of your body?



Okay if I understand you correct you are saying the sensations are too strong? If this is the case you are doing everything right here! What you have to do is go with these sensations, when they start getting really strong and you can really feel pretty strong movements, then you start to picture the dream and kind of force your mind into the dream and away from the sensations.

When I talk about strong sensations I dont mean mild rocking back and forth, I mean real strong feelings of falling fast, or spinning, or something quite strong! Strong enough to believe you are actually moving J

Good luck and let me know how you get on! If you have any more questions please let me know.

Adam.

----------


## Terrorhawker

Now my only problem is fear of SP.

I think it's just fear of the unknown. If I go into it once I'll probably have no trouble doing it again.

----------


## lonestarx

Hey adam a few questions if you dont mind:
-When you say try to focus on your back, how do we know when it gets at the strongest point?
-When you say try to land, do you mean try to physicaly? cause if your falling it would be hard imagining landing I would think.
I havent tried your method yet, but I am today. Also would you mind posting one of your success's just to give us a idea of what it should feel like, how long it should take i.e. how you entered. Please and thanks for posting your method  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I tried this again last night.  I was doing it exactly as written.  I was on my back imagining the feeling of sinking into the bed.  I got to some sleep paralysis pretty easily.  Once I hit SP, I decided I wanted to play with the feeling of the vibrations, so I tried to hover in that vibrating state for as long as possible.  Never did end up in a LD.

I find that I almost always get SP when I WILD on my back, and almost always get a time lapse or loss of consciousness when I WILD on my side.  I guess its because I actually fall asleep on my side since it is my normal sleep position.  Eiter way seems to be equally prone to enter a LD.

I also want to note that I got some crazy body distortions while in SP.  I could feel my feet bending backwards at the arch in an impossible way.  It was so painful I had to stop.  I guess this is what broke my chance at an LD.

----------


## james-25:22pm

> Okay if I understand you correct you are saying the sensations are too strong?



sorry Adam, I meant...I feel heavy physical sensations from lying still for so long. Like an unstoppable urge to move. Maybe Ill try this method, and see if it distracts me from 'real' sensations to the sinking through the bed.

----------


## Dizko

Thanks adam.

Had my first WILD. I sat up during vibrations and it felt like i was being ripped apart.
I knew i was dreaming but i was still shocked by the vividness. Everything was perfect. From my shoes lying on the floor, to my playstations games on my desk. 

After fully understanding it was a dream, it started to blurr out, and i woke up (or so i thought).

I then went over to my computer, which was already on for some reason. And i was also eating an apple..

Anyway after that i jumped into bed, blinked, and then i was really awake.

Took me 10 minutes to realise it was a dream. xD But still, i was lucid at the start, so i suppose that counts ;D

----------


## Adam

> Now my only problem is fear of SP.
> 
> I think it's just fear of the unknown. If I go into it once I'll probably have no trouble doing it again.



I would try not to fear it. Hypnagogic sleep paralysis, which is the SP you experience when going to sleep is really mild. You don't get anywhere near the fear/sensations of hypnopompic sleep paralysis, this is the SP you get when waking up.

With hypnagogic SP it is more your body falling to sleep, but with your mind already awake through the whole experience, you should be in control of what is going on really so you shouldn't have to fear anything. When you wake up and experience SP this is usually frightening because people awake and cant move, so it is the initial shock people report on, but because you are in control and aware the whole time, you are in control of the SP and don't need to worry. Like I said give it a try and if it gets too much for you then you can always stop because you are always in control as should be aware the whole time for the WILD to work successfully.





> Hey adam a few questions if you dont mind:
> -When you say try to focus on your back, how do we know when it gets at the strongest point?
> -When you say try to land, do you mean try to physicaly? cause if your falling it would be hard imagining landing I would think.
> I havent tried your method yet, but I am today. Also would you mind posting one of your success's just to give us a idea of what it should feel like, how long it should take i.e. how you entered. Please and thanks for posting your method



It's quite hard to gauge really. I mean the first couple of times it might not work because you might try to transition into the dream too soon. Basically imagine being on a rollercoaster or something, this is usually how strong the sensations get for me, or even just like you have jumped out of a plane! They really are very strong.

Landing, was the easiest way I could explain it, but maybe not the best. Basically when you are experiencing all these sensations they get so strong as described above, that you get to the point where you know it must be part of the dream because you are after all lying in your bed. Try it out and wait for them to get pretty intense, not just rocking but really strong spinning/rocking/falling etc.

As for one of my successes well usually I will start on my back, sometimes I will push my back into the bed to kick start the feelings, or I will just lye there waiting for them to happen. Most recently my back was sinking into the bed, but rather than keep sinking my legs didn't go so it felt like i was vertical with my head down hanging, was really strange, then I started to twist as well as hanging up, then my legs let go and I fell. Was falling and then I knew I was ready so slowed the sensations down, and pictured the dream and entered it. Although this last time was bad because my phone woke up up shortly after entering the dream!





> I tried this again last night.  I was doing it exactly as written.  I was on my back imagining the feeling of sinking into the bed.  I got to some sleep paralysis pretty easily.  Once I hit SP, I decided I wanted to play with the feeling of the vibrations, so I tried to hover in that vibrating state for as long as possible.  Never did end up in a LD.
> 
> I find that I almost always get SP when I WILD on my back, and almost always get a time lapse or loss of consciousness when I WILD on my side.  I guess its because I actually fall asleep on my side since it is my normal sleep position.  Eiter way seems to be equally prone to enter a LD.
> 
> I also want to note that I got some crazy body distortions while in SP.  I could feel my feet bending backwards at the arch in an impossible way.  It was so painful I had to stop.  I guess this is what broke my chance at an LD.



I know what you mean, I get really strong sensations too - but just remember that it is in your mind so the pain/fear that sometimes can be associated with doing this can be stopped, you should try changing the sensations, to maybe spin or bend in other directions  :smiley: 





> Thanks adam.
> 
> Had my first WILD. I sat up during vibrations and it felt like i was being ripped apart.
> I knew i was dreaming but i was still shocked by the vividness. Everything was perfect. From my shoes lying on the floor, to my playstations games on my desk. 
> 
> After fully understanding it was a dream, it started to blurr out, and i woke up (or so i thought).
> 
> I then went over to my computer, which was already on for some reason. And i was also eating an apple..
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Waking in your bed (in the dream) can be a little weird at first. I usually am in my room when I WILD and seeing your room in the dream state as it is when you are awake is good for vividness and prolonging lucidity because your mind doesn't have to work as hard in generating the dreams because you already know what your room looks like because you are always there really. When I WILD I have my most vivid dreams in my room! This usually helps to stabilise everything for me and then I can go off and do the normal lucid things I like to do  :smiley: 

Adam.

----------


## psychology student

Why is it important tp have a fixed, normalised sleeping schedule, whe trying to WILD, as you advise?

----------


## Adam

Mainly because people who are overtired from lack of sleep find it hard to keep their mind awake when their body falls to sleep because they are so tired. Typically with WBTB I find if I am exhausted or have upset my schedule of sleep, I have far less success. It might not be for all people but for me certainly it helps  :smiley:

----------


## Astroman129

I have one question:

Does this technique reduce the amount of hallucinations that you have while experiencing SP? That's the only reason I don't wild, because of the hallucinations.

----------


## Adam

I never get these anyway.

One thing I will say, if you can take the physical sensations, these really do over power any visual sensations. You wont really visualise too much, but the actual physical sensations do get pretty intense I must say  :smiley:

----------


## Axel

Ok Adam one more question lol,

When I was trying this 2 nights ago I got all the sensations and then all of a sudden my eyes wouldn't stop twitching! They kept twitching real bad. But like while they were twitching I could see like white dots all over my vision. It was like that when my eyes were open too. Any ideas to why this was like this? (the twitching and the dots)

----------


## Riot Maker

Worked for me last night.

I just basicly followed the procedure and after about 10 minutes of intense sensations, i just had that feeling that i could roll out of my bed, and i did.

thanks adam, great tutorial btw.

----------


## kaeraz

It's so weird that I stumbled upon this technique because just the other night I was doing almost exactly what you described - more or less by accident though. I was just very tired, but I wanted to have a lucid dream and I mused about how cool it would be to just sink through my bed and right into an LD. The more I concentrated on that, the more I felt that it was actually happening! I fell asleep before I got too far though.  :Sad:  Phooey. With this technique all nicely written up though, I just _have_ to give it another shot tonight.


Thanks a lot!

----------


## Sean999

I just thought of a question after I read one of your replies, Adam. 

Once my body feels heavy and numb, I can induce some physical sensations pretty easily. I feel like I'm being swung on the horizontal, or rolling around. They feel rather strong (maybe not as strong as you describe) and I'm not in SP. How far along does that mean I am? Should I try entering a dream then?

----------


## cougarelite

Just wanted to say, this guide is *extremely* well written! I can't wait to try this out. I'll post back any success/questions. Thanks for sharing!  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I tried this again last night, Adam.  Great success!  

I was on my back imagining my body falling backwards, and that my bedsheets were like a parachute that the wind was pressing against me as I fell.  Like I was falling through space while wrapped in a bedsheet.

I hit sleep paralysis and started feeling my body humming and vibrating like mad.  My girlfriend kept kicking me, so I kept popping out of SP.  Once I was in, it was pretty easy to return, so after about an hour of trying not to get mad at the lady, I finally hit a great bout of SP. 

I decided it was time to finally enter a dream, so I started imagining the feeling of floating upwards.  I was trying to make it as vivid as possible, and next think I knew, I slammed against my ceiling.  I reached out my hands and felt the texture of the ceiling for a minute or two to make sure I was 100&#37; locked in the dream, then I opened my eyes.  I then started climbing around on the ceiling like spiderman.  

This whole time, I was listening to a man and a woman discussing Tax Law.  They were talking about the alternative minimum tax and how it didn't allow for the deduction of wholesale grocery purchases at your farmer's market.  

I was crawling on the ceiling trying to figure out what the hell they were talking about. As I turned the corner to climb down my bedroom wall, I felt a huge gust of wind, and looked down to find myself outside, on the side of a tall building above an outdoor farmers market.  The two people talking were walking along the street far below me.

----------


## sea bee

Adam: Thanks for the tutorial, I found it very informative. One question if I may? Can you use pain, or discomfort, as the sensations you work with to get to WILD, or does the sensations have to be more comfortable? Do you imagine the sensations, or wait for them to appear on their own?  Thanks for the feedback.  Best sea bee,  (a sailor forever)

----------


## Adam

WOW sorry for the late replies guys - my work Laptop is being monitored since they found 144 viruses on there so can't get on during the day at the moment lol.

Will try answer best all your questions below  :smiley: 





> Ok Adam one more question lol,
> 
> When I was trying this 2 nights ago I got all the sensations and then all of a sudden my eyes wouldn't stop twitching! They kept twitching real bad. But like while they were twitching I could see like white dots all over my vision. It was like that when my eyes were open too. Any ideas to why this was like this? (the twitching and the dots)



Seems like you were experiencing HI See original post for link to explanation of this). To be honest I never experience this when I WILD - I developed this technique for this very reason, because I couldn't get to HI when I tried to WILD so needed to reach lucidity another way. Was the twiching so bad it had an adverse affect on your efforts?





> Worked for me last night.
> 
> I just basicly followed the procedure and after about 10 minutes of intense sensations, i just had that feeling that i could roll out of my bed, and i did.
> 
> thanks adam, great tutorial btw.



Awesome! So glad it worked for you! How dramatic were the sensations for you? What did you feel? Falling, swinging etc?

 ::D: 





> It's so weird that I stumbled upon this technique because just the other night I was doing almost exactly what you described - more or less by accident though. I was just very tired, but I wanted to have a lucid dream and I mused about how cool it would be to just sink through my bed and right into an LD. The more I concentrated on that, the more I felt that it was actually happening! I fell asleep before I got too far though.  Phooey. With this technique all nicely written up though, I just _have_ to give it another shot tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hey thanks for the message and good luck! Let me know how you get on  ::D: 





> I just thought of a question after I read one of your replies, Adam. 
> 
> Once my body feels heavy and numb, I can induce some physical sensations pretty easily. I feel like I'm being swung on the horizontal, or rolling around. They feel rather strong (maybe not as strong as you describe) and I'm not in SP. How far along does that mean I am? Should I try entering a dream then?



Seems you are pretty much there. When you get these strong feelings it is important not to concentrate on your physical body, but your dream body, and go with all the sensations, the swinging like you describe! Its hard to recognise the transition but you get to a point where they are strong enough to force yourself into a dream. I will try this tonight and post my experiences in here, and would encourage others too do so also.

The best way to do this is to just practice and if you try to get into the dream too early, just go back to the sensations and wait for them to get stronger and try again, you will soon get the right balance  :smiley: 





> Just wanted to say, this guide is *extremely* well written! I can't wait to try this out. I'll post back any success/questions. Thanks for sharing!



No problem, good luck. If you have any questions feel free to ask  :smiley: 





> I tried this again last night, Adam.  Great success!  
> 
> I was on my back imagining my body falling backwards, and that my bedsheets were like a parachute that the wind was pressing against me as I fell.  Like I was falling through space while wrapped in a bedsheet.
> 
> I hit sleep paralysis and started feeling my body humming and vibrating like mad.  My girlfriend kept kicking me, so I kept popping out of SP.  Once I was in, it was pretty easy to return, so after about an hour of trying not to get mad at the lady, I finally hit a great bout of SP. 
> 
> I decided it was time to finally enter a dream, so I started imagining the feeling of floating upwards.  I was trying to make it as vivid as possible, and next think I knew, I slammed against my ceiling.  I reached out my hands and felt the texture of the ceiling for a minute or two to make sure I was 100% locked in the dream, then I opened my eyes.  I then started climbing around on the ceiling like spiderman.  
> 
> This whole time, I was listening to a man and a woman discussing Tax Law.  They were talking about the alternative minimum tax and how it didn't allow for the deduction of wholesale grocery purchases at your farmer's market.  
> ...



That's an awesome experience, please if you have any more can you post them here, I think I am going to collect these for people to read to see how the transitions work for different people as this seems like a common question so far.





> Adam: Thanks for the tutorial, I found it very informative. One question if I may? Can you use pain, or discomfort, as the sensations you work with to get to WILD, or does the sensations have to be more comfortable? Do you imagine the sensations, or wait for them to appear on their own?  Thanks for the feedback.  Best sea bee,  (a sailor forever)



I don't know about pain but sometimes it feels like my body is moving in ways which are not physically possible. For example my back bending in a way which couldn't physically be done. If you are close to lucidity this shouldn't hurt, as we know you don't really feel pain in lucid dreams.

Adam.

----------


## Riot Maker

> Awesome! So glad it worked for you! How dramatic were the sensations for you? What did you feel? Falling, swinging etc?




It was the train feeling like you mentioned earlier to me. It felt like was going through a tunnel on a speeding train then it seemed like i fell off the tracks and landed on my bed, thats when i rolled out. 

I love this technique because it caters to the sensations rather than the HI or HS, awsome job man, thanks for everything :smiley: .

Ohh and ps, had another WILD earlier this morning, i hate to get cocky but it's getting easier for me. :smiley: 

Now on to improving dream control, this should be fun ahaha.

----------


## Adam

Don't worry at all about being cocky! The reason for this technique is because when you can master inducing these sensations, then becoming lucid is easy!

Glad it is working out for you, now let me have some of that lucid fun  :wink2:

----------


## adraw

> Don't worry at all about being cocky! The reason for this technique is because when you can master inducing these sensations, then becoming lucid is easy!
> 
> Glad it is working out for you, now let me have some of that lucid fun



May I have one more questin. And that question would be a little more difficult to answer. First let me describe my state. I lie in my bed. And do some relaxation techniques. My body can feel numb and i am loosing my sensations. And now. What should I do. How can I concentrate on feelings I never experienced before. 

Actually. What was your learning process? You said, that mastering inducing this sensations is the key, but i cannot find out the process how you do it from start. It could help, if you described this process of induction in more detail. Maybe use some more words or images to describe this. You might start just from beginning, when you feel your body. then you perform relaxation.... And then .... You do induce these sensations. When do you start to induce them and how does the process feel like. {so I am actually asking you to slow down the process and tell me, whats are the sensations from the beginning.}

So in conclusion:
*Before you began doing these induction exercises, what was your induction potential?* {so we know, where you started learning}*What was the process of your learning, what were the difficulties, and what made you improve  your tactile visualisation?* {so we know your learning process, and so we can adjust it to fit our needs}And maybe that would be enough for now. You know why I am asking this. Every technique can be only hardly adapted, when we dont know the background information. 

Thanx in advance and also thanx for one of the best tutorials I readed so far.

----------


## wa'el

hey Adam,

when u talked about the noises/distractions, does that include pattern noises (ex: air conditioner, washing machine .....) cause for some reason i tend to be less distracted when there's a noise pattern in the background ....

cheers,

wa'el

----------


## Adam

> May I have one more questin. And that question would be a little more difficult to answer. First let me describe my state. I lie in my bed. And do some relaxation techniques. My body can feel numb and i am loosing my sensations. And now. What should I do. How can I concentrate on feelings I never experienced before. 
> 
> Actually. What was your learning process? You said, that mastering inducing this sensations is the key, but i cannot find out the process how you do it from start. It could help, if you described this process of induction in more detail. Maybe use some more words or images to describe this. You might start just from beginning, when you feel your body. then you perform relaxation.... And then .... You do induce these sensations. When do you start to induce them and how does the process feel like. {so I am actually asking you to slow down the process and tell me, whats are the sensations from the beginning.}
> 
> So in conclusion:*Before you began doing these induction exercises, what was your induction potential?* {so we know, where you started learning}*What was the process of your learning, what were the difficulties, and what made you improve  your tactile visualisation?* {so we know your learning process, and so we can adjust it to fit our needs}And maybe that would be enough for now. You know why I am asking this. Every technique can be only hardly adapted, when we dont know the background information. 
> 
> Thanx in advance and also thanx for one of the best tutorials I readed so far.



Okay I will do my best to answer this, if you need more information please ask:

*Before you began doing these induction exercises, what was your induction potential?

*OKay to start with I had tried and successfully achieved a normal WILD - this is where you remain still, drift off into the dream automatically but I found it very hard to maintain any real focus due to the lack ho HI experienced and my concentration levels.

So by chance I stumbled across inducing lucid dreams through physical sensations. One night I had woken up in the night needing the toilet, when I got back to bed I felt strange sensations, like I was sliding backwards, and didn't know why it was happening, but I went with it to see where they would take me, and by chance entered a lucid dream, so this really is how I came across it, because I had this natural ability to induce these sensations. Some people find it easy to experience HI, others find it easier to induce these sensations, I guess for me my potential was high because I found it easy, but for others this will differ.
*What was the process of your learning, what were the difficulties, and what made you improve  your tactile visualisation?

*The process of my learning was fairly straight forward. Having mistakenly stumbled across this technique I began to try induce the sensations myself, rather than waiting for them to happen myself as had done previously. I learnt that one key thing which helped was when lying still and with my eyes shut it was like I was focussing on my eyelids. But soon I tried looking beyond them, and my vision would change to seem like I was focussing further and further away from them. I used this then to feel like it was me moving away from this rather than my sight looking further ahead if that makes sense? So when I am looking into my eyelids, I visualise my back sinking into the bed, and at the same time my vision would look beyond my eyelids further convincing myself I was sinking further and further into my bed. And from here once you get these sensations they pretty much take over.

Some difficulties were my breathing. I found sometimes that if I was breathing too deeply my breathing in would counteract the sensations of me sinking. Because your stomach/check moves outwards when you inhale, so this counteracted my sensations I was trying to induce. So then I would lye still in my bed, waiting till I was tired and ready to sleep and my breathing had slowed right down, then I would be ready to try. Once I had realised this, then it was a matter of using my vision it help induce the sinking sensations, which doesn't always happen at first, but after a while you begin to feel it. Something which helped was digging my back into my bed and holding it there for 30/60 seconds, and then you relax, this gives the opposite feeling that it is in fact your legs sinking, which helped a lot.

I don't think anything made me improve really, it was all about learning ways in which I could induce these sensations, so using my vision and pushing my back into the bed to kick start the feelings, but different people may find other ways to kick start them, and if anyone does find another way I would love to hear about them!

Hope this is a little clearer, I will update my technique to include more of this information, as never really thought about it in as much detail as I have explained here.





> hey Adam,
> 
> when u talked about the noises/distractions, does that include pattern noises (ex: air conditioner, washing machine .....) cause for some reason i tend to be less distracted when there's a noise pattern in the background ....
> 
> cheers,
> 
> wa'el



I think a constant background noise can help, but sudden changes to sounds I think might interfere. So I would perhaps see if you could put on some form of relaxation CD on repeat or something if you think a background noise would help.

I personally leave my PC on and the constant noise it makes often helps me.

Adam.

----------


## adraw

Thank you again. I will take a look at your tutorial again. Will try it tonight again. And hope I will be more successfull.

----------


## maxihaus

what's the point of a WILD? just to achieve a lucid dream while you're awake? is it more intense than if you're sleeping on a regular basis or what?

----------


## wa'el

> what's the point of a WILD? just to achieve a lucid dream while you're awake? is it more intense than if you're sleeping on a regular basis or what?




its not that you achieve a LD *while* you're awake ..... it occurs when you go from a normal waking state directly into a dream state with no apparent lapse in consciousness...

----------


## adraw

> its not that you achieve a LD *while* you're awake ..... it occurs when you go from a normal waking state directly into a dream state with no apparent lapse in consciousness...



With no appearent lapse of consciousness. Thats interesting. .... Mostly the word *appearent*.

----------


## wa'el

> With no appearent lapse of consciousness. Thats interesting. .... Mostly the word *appearent*.



i'm not sure you got that right ..... its *apparent* not appearent .....

so what i meant is that this occurs when you move to another state of body awareness .... some call it another dimesion ..... and thats why its not like your having a lucid dream *while* you're awake .... maybe Adam can explain this better ...........

cheers,

wa'el

----------


## adraw

Yeah. I understood that. 

Still. The word is interestingly used. Somewhere I readed, that peolple experience blackout, when switching from one state of awareness to another. Thats why it got. Me. .. ::D:

----------


## Adam

> what's the point of a WILD? just to achieve a lucid dream while you're awake? is it more intense than if you're sleeping on a regular basis or what?



|My take on this would be that the WILD is more of an controlled initiation into a lucid dream. So you take the DILD for example, whilst there are certain methods to improve your chances of a DILD, it is not very controlled, experiences are often sporadic and you don't have the same degree of control in terms of frequency of lucid dreams.

With the WILD technique you are basically going from wake to sleep (and lucid dream) instantly, as opposed to already sleeping, then relying on your critical faculty or dream awareness to spot irregularities to realise you are dreaming. The WILD technique is used to control the transition into a lucid dream.

So the way I see it:

DILD = Sleep > Lucid Dream
WILD = Awake > Lucid Dream

With both techniques you are still sleeping when you have the lucid dream, but WILD is more controlled, and it's mastering the transition from wake to sleep which is key to achieving this. Once you can control your awareness and maintain a level of consciousness when going to sleep, you can successfully WILD and enter lucid dreams almost at will.

As for the intensity, I find the lucid experiences are usually the same, however the intensity of entering a lucid dream is far different when you WILD - you experience HI/SI or as per this technique very powerful tactile sensations. When you DILD it is more a transition from normal dream to lucid dream and a fairly smooth one at that, the transition when you WILD, and quite synonymous with the name, can be quite a ride!

Hope this explains it a little better?

Adam.

----------


## maxihaus

> |My take on this would be that the WILD is more of an controlled initiation into a lucid dream. So you take the DILD for example, whilst there are certain methods to improve your chances of a DILD, it is not very controlled, experiences are often sporadic and you don't have the same degree of control in terms of frequency of lucid dreams.
> 
> With the WILD technique you are basically going from wake to sleep (and lucid dream) instantly, as opposed to already sleeping, then relying on your critical faculty or dream awareness to spot irregularities to realise you are dreaming. The WILD technique is used to control the transition into a lucid dream.
> 
> So the way I see it:
> 
> DILD = Sleep > Lucid Dream
> WILD = Awake > Lucid Dream
> 
> ...



Yes it does clarify things much more. But since you enter a lucid dream right away with WILD, does that not mean that you skip the other cycles of your sleep. or it doesn't necessarily put you in the REM cycle. Because that would suck if you only jumped in a lucid dream but didn't really recharge your batteries. 

or do you rest throughout all of the sleep cycles?

----------


## Adam

Depends when you do it. If you do this with WBTB then you ideally wake up after your 5 stages of sleep, so when you WILD you immidiatly re-enter REM sleep.

You can however do this going straight to bed, but regardless, you don't lucid dream all night so there is plenty of time for getting restful sleep.

We dream pretty much all through out the night, we are just not always aware of it. Doesn't mean the quality of sleep is any worse through lucid dreaming.

----------


## maxihaus

yeah yeah i get what you're saying. it just doesn't seem 'natural' to me and that's why i think it's a bit bad for you. but i'm no scientist d;

 besides, i have a hard enough time going to bed even when i'm tired... i just love being awake too much and life in general / even though it is nice when i have a decent dream now and then when it doesn't include my ex in it hahaha. 

thanks for the clarifications though.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Adam

> yeah yeah i get what you're saying. it just doesn't seem 'natural' to me and that's why i think it's a bit bad for you. but i'm no scientist d;



And as far as I know there's no scientific evidence to suggest lucid dreaming has any detrimental affect on sleep quality!

----------


## BohmaN

I almost had a WILD tonight using this technique. After doing the technique I started feeling vibrations, but after like 3 or 4 vibrations I got too eager and opened my eyes, hoping to be in a lucid dream, but I wasn't - I was awake  :Sad: . How many vibration-pulses do you feel, and how long after feeling them do you wait until you "move" (your dream body hopefully)?

----------


## Adam

Well I personally don't feel them as vibrations, more actual shifting sensations. Like really feeling like I am falling, or swinging or something of similar nature. Imagine you are swinging in a hammock or falling down a hole, that's what it should feel like, that's the intensity you should be aiming for  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Last night I felt some weird sensations that made me think of this thread.  I was on my back, with my arms folded over my stomach.  I started to feel a sinking heaviness in both of my arms.  It felt like they were so heavy they were wobbling.  I was noticing at the time what a remarkable feeling it was.  Felt exactly like if you took a huge hunk of bread dough and stuck it on the end of a long thin knife.  The knife gets all wobbly and bendy with a weight on the end.

While I was thinking about that imagery, my whole body started to feel heavy and doughy.  I felt a phantom sensation that I can only relate to kneading bread dough.  But I felt it all over my body.

Its so hard to describe these phantom feelings.  Its not like I thought I was made out of dough, or even imagined kneading bread dough.  I just felt doughy and rubbery and heavy all over my body.  Weird stuff.

I eventually just fell asleep.  Had a nice long DILD later.  You even made an appearance in it, Adam.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...622#post732622

----------


## RedDeath9

This is pretty much exactly how I have lucid dreams.  I've had some scary experiences with it though, here's something I posted on another forum:

"The way that works for me is going to sleep, getting up involuntarily at 4:00-5:00, and going back to sleep.  It's kind of weird, because when I'm about to go to sleep, I feel these little "shocks" go through my body, so I say, "OK cool, I'm about to have a lucid dream."  It's just a quick transition from the waking world to the dream world.  After the shocks, I stay in bed for a few minutes, and when I feel like I'm dreaming, I get up.  I'll do a dream check just in case, lol.

It seems like every time I become lucid, those "shocks" go through my body, but different things happen after.  One time, it felt like I started floating out of my bed.  Then I dropped, got up, and walked around my dream world  :smiley:   Another time, after the shocks, it felt like I just _rolled_ out of my bed, and I was dreaming.

Scariest time, however, was last night.  After the shocks, I started hearing noises...  It's happened before, but not like this.  Usually I hear people talking, from my family or something.  This time, however...  It was something inhuman.  It would have made Stalaggh look like amateurs.  

(OK, probably not, but you know...)

I stayed calm however, and eventually the noises stopped, so I got up and started lucid dreaming.

Man...  Anything is possible with lucid dreaming.  It's just amazing.  I have to try doing some more advanced stuff other than having sex and flying. -_-' "

----------


## Adam

Yeah this sounds pretty much like what I experience, and the more I use this technique the more sounds I seem to experience. It is not uncommon for me to experience hearing wind, when I am falling, or spinning.

----------


## DreamingGod

Nice tutorial.
I'll try this tonight.

----------


## wackomacko

i find it hard to feel the sensation of my body moving, i end up just visualising it, is it right to visualise it? or do you have to go by the sensations you feel?

----------


## Adam

Initially you have to visualise it, then after you get the tactile sensations  :smiley:

----------


## Ryan Macaroni

Tried this technique last night, and it was the closest I've gotten to an LD. I got to some fairly strong vibrations, then a possum fight outside my window awoke me. I'll try again tonight.

P.S. I'm loving your avatar.

----------


## Adam

Thanks lol.

Good luck again tonight  :smiley:

----------


## burton_bean

Ok I tried this for my first time today during an afternoon nap. I focused on my back sinking into my bed, and within minutes I felt like I was spinning out of control  :smiley: . After about a minute the sensations just stopped and I felt like I was just lying still in my bed again. I tried to get the sensations back, but failed. It seemed so easy the first time. This might be a dumb question, but could you maybe explain a little bit more on how you visualize yourself sinking into your bed?

----------


## LittleBuddy

man, when i wild. i just think about anything at all. then, when my body feels its time, it will shake like crazy for about 3 seconds, then i dont even have time to think and im all of a sudden in a dream. i dont think WILDs need to be so complicated. just lay absolutely still

----------


## Adam

> Ok I tried this for my first time today during an afternoon nap. I focused on my back sinking into my bed, and within minutes I felt like I was spinning out of control . After about a minute the sensations just stopped and I felt like I was just lying still in my bed again. I tried to get the sensations back, but failed. It seemed so easy the first time. This might be a dumb question, but could you maybe explain a little bit more on how you visualize yourself sinking into your bed?



I don't know if I can really explain it any further. It kind of just happens. I try to focus on my eyelids and then push the focus beyond them, and use this to stimulate the sensations of felling like I am sinking  :smiley: 





> man, when i wild. i just think about anything at all. then, when my body feels its time, it will shake like crazy for about 3 seconds, then i dont even have time to think and im all of a sudden in a dream. i dont think WILDs need to be so complicated. just lay absolutely still




There is nothing complicated about WILDs - This technique for one is not complicated. Not everyone can just lye there and get straight into a *lucid* dream. Most just fall to sleep, hence the need for techniques like this to help.

 :smiley:

----------


## james-25:22pm

Hey adam, I had a quick question...for weeks I've been trying this technique...

now, I can fall asleep after wbtb without trouble (just not lucid at this stage!). But something I always wonder is....

These sensations...am I feeling them on my real body...or do I kind of put myself in another body?

i.e...i can still feel my sheets usually...so do I acknowledge that feeling and keep "sinking".....or do I pretend Im in a different body with no sheets?

because when I try other tactile things...like spinning in my bed....I find sometimes im watching myself from 3rd person...as opposed to being in my real body...even though I still may be getting the same tactile feelings

have I explained this adequately? any tips?

----------


## Adam

Yeha that makes sense what you have said.

I would say when I experience the sensations I am half asleep already, I usually don't notice the sheets there or anything else, and it feels like it is my real body, although I know it is all in my head.

Does that help or need me to explain more?

----------


## james-25:22pm

mmm, so you dont imagine yourself in a new body in a different place.

you just try to induce these sensations on your real body?

----------


## Golden Son

I've tried this twice. 

1st time I was under the effect of a very small amount of thc. However, I did not do a WBTB so I wasn't expecting LD entry, it was just kinda "practice".  Now that I think of it, this is actually just like malacs breathing high induced technique, except with thc instead of the high you get from hyperventilating. Well it worked. Upon laying down I was immediately aware of my body. I ran through my blue meditation technique in seconds(usually takes like 10 mins) and was fully relaxed. I achieved getting into sleep paralysis and the sensations easily and they came quick as I was able to fully relax quick as well. No Ld entry though, not the right REM stage. Closest I've ever been though. Btw the thc only made it easier, I can get the same sensations without it, it just takes more time/practice/concentration.

2nd time was this morning, aiming for WBTB time of 5 hours. I went to *bed late and woke up randomly*(I still had about an hour an half on the meditation timer). Tried to recall, no luck(I believe I didn't remain still/keep my eyes closed/hold no thoughts about the day long enough). Tried to induce your WILD tech, no luck. Could not achieve the sensations and enter sleep paralysis. Went back to sleep for the remaining hour and a half. Awoke, tired to recall, got a very few images and it was gone(same thing as 1st time, its just working out my habit/procedure). Got up went to bathroom, laid back down. Couldn't enter sleep paralysis and couldn't start the sensations. If i did feel my back sinking it was very little/not drastic. I *specifically* remember how difficult it was to push my vision away from me to aid in the sinking sensation, I just couldn't visualize the blackness going away from me, it just remained flat and near. I gave up and passed out because I was still tired.

I have a question for you though. All that really seems to be separating me from my first lucid dream from forum based practice is the process of relaxing, entering sleep paralysis, and then transferring into a dream scape. Can you give me any advice, based upon this and the 2 paragraphs above? Thanks for your time.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

That weird sensation you mentioned about focusing beyond your eyelids makes perfect sense to me and I often get this when going to sleep.

But the weird thing is, I can get this feeling with my eyes OPEN, 100% of the time I try, in a matter of seconds...like if I am reading in bed and I hold the book about 10 inches from my face and I focus on the book and the words inside, it happens almost instantly, and whatever im focusing on slowly gets further and further away.
If i divert my attention from the book my vision returns back to normal, but if I look back at the book it starts to get further and further away again.

It sometimes actually feels like im in the back of my body, moving slowly away, when it happens; like im looking at myself looking at the book. If that makes any sense.
Very strange.

I will try this method tonight, with eyes closed, and let you guys know how it turns out  :smiley:

----------


## DreamChaser

> *Adams WILD Technique*
> 
> 
> I learnt that one key thing which helped was when lying still and with my eyes shut it was like I was focussing on my eyelids. But soon I tried looking beyond them, and my vision would change to seem like I was focussing further and further away from them. I used this then to feel like it was me moving away from this rather than my sight looking further ahead if that makes sense? So when I am looking into my eyelids, I visualise my back sinking into the bed, and at the same time my vision would look beyond my eyelids further convincing myself I was sinking further and further into my bed. And from here once you get these sensations they pretty much take over.



I love the tut Adam, but I can't understand the above words. If you want to feel like you are sinking back into the bed, wouldn't you want to visualise back further into your eyes not further away to give the feeling you are sinking backwards?
Or are you sort of faking the back of your eyelids are moving further away by looking beyond? That would make sense.
Great job.

----------


## Adam

Thanks for the feedback guys.

yeah basically using looking beyond the eyelids is like instead of looking beyond use that to feel you are moving away from the eyelids, if that makes sense?

----------


## DreamChaser

> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> yeah basically using looking beyond the eyelids is like instead of looking beyond use that to feel you are moving away from the eyelids, if that makes sense?



Then I would feel drawn forward or upward, not back into my bed.

----------


## Denny22

Thank you! Such an amazing walk through  :smiley: 

Even though I'm very new to this the first thing I ever tried was a WILD. The furthest I got was a numb body (not sp I think) and I started to hear music at will while listening to Binaural beats.

I think I'll try this method tonight.

However, there is something slightly scary about the prospect of SP but I guess it's perfectly normal. Also, would you suggest I do this with the WBTB method? I don't think I could do it otherwise. When my mind drifts I merely fall asleep.  :Sad:

----------


## zobey

I've been away from LDing for a few months now (screw schoolwork), but this seems like a pretty good place to start again.  I'll try this tonight and hopefully more than that.  I'll post any results. :-)

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Yeah I'm am soooo exited to say that I had my first two REAL Lucid Dreams this morning using the W.I.L.D. technique. They were two short, yet, incredible experiences that I will never forget:

The first Lucid Dream was an O.B.E. which ended rather quickly after I tried 2 maneuver my 'Astral Body,' if you will, away from leaving my room and ended up moving (well at least trying to move) my body. 

The second Lucid Dream was just indescribable. Well actually, it is, but the feeling it gave me is not. It took me a while to fall asleep again after waking from the first L.D., but when I did I found myself placed at the elementary school in which I like to play basketball at (I was there yesterday, in fact). I heard/saw a black SUV approaching to my right side and quickly dismissed it as my fan causing the sound produced by the engine, hence the SUV itself. But I had to do what everybody does at least once in a Lucid Dream... FLY BABY FLY!!! The feeling that hit me when I began to fly was AMAZING! It was soo real, unfortunately I couldn't control it and was headed into space. I tried to maneuver to the left to stay in the atmosphere but once again woke myself up, lol. 

I was too happy at my accomplishments to be mad at myself for messing up both of my very first official Lucid Dreams, but hey this was just the beginning for me. I can't wait until tomorrow and that's when the fun is really going to start!!! XD

----------


## Clairity

WolfeDreamer, congratulations and may this be the beginning of many wonderful lucid experiences!  :smiley:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Thanks Clairity, I had another one (actually quite a few that didn't last a second) this morning using the W.I.L.D. technique once again, but now I am having trouble controlling them  ::?: 

But I did manage to get to the 'scene selection stage' after spinning around (rather violently, lol) to maintain Lucidity. But I need to train myself to remain calm when trying to control what happens next. I always rush into trying to make something happen and end up startling my paralyzed body. But I know it takes time and practice... then I can know what its like to be in 'the matrix'  ::banana::

----------


## Clairity

WolfeDreamer, every failure is "learning experience"!  :wink2: 

It sounds like you know what to do (i.e., slow down).. you just have to remember to do it!  ::D: 
May your lucids only get better and longer!  :boogie:

----------


## DreamChaser

I hope for the best too.
Remember on a realistic note too....
Your mind doesn't want you to Lucid Dream.
I found this after first having a few lucids.
You seem to go stagnant. Change tactics and get tricky with your mind.
Start thinking of clever ways you would not normally think of.
In reality you have the sense to be obscure and tricky...
your mind will try trick you in LDs, so you need to train yourself to trick it too.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Thanks guys... Yeah you're both right about how the body 'AND' the mind alike both seem to do everything they can to prevent your consciousness from staying aware and alert in a dream state. I've read you're WILD technique Clairity and have noticed in my short journey (I'm on day 5) of Lucid Dreaming that one's body will do certain 'tests' to determine whether or not you are awake when entering the waking stage. 

Like yesterday and this morning when I was attempting a WILD, I noticed how my body continued to itch in a trillion different spots at different times, the pains in my heel (calcaneus fracture) were on !BLAST! when I was laying on my back forcing me to reposition myself, and that I was overwhelmed with urges to just move/stretch my arms, legs, ect.

I've also noticed that when in a dream the mind tries to 'absorb' you into it. Like when I mentioned the black SUV in my 2nd Lucid Dream, I failed to address the fact that there was a very small thought in my head telling me that the SUV wanted to do me harm. But since I was about &#37;99.99 (soon to be a %100) sure that I was dreaming, I ignored the SUV and proceeded to fly ::D: . And a lot of times I do enter a dream state through one of my 'abstract' thoughts and have trouble determining wheter it is a dream or a thought b/c of how fast I entered the dream state.

But I guess, even with practice, the mind will still keep you on your toes at all times when attempting to Lucid Dream...

----------


## BohmaN

OK I can say for sure now. Staying awake for 5 minutes doesn't work. I have tried twice but I just fall asleep and lose focus. The problem for me is that I find little to do when I'm awake. Now I have decided to print this page to read druing WBTB and hopefully I'll have more success ;P

Cheers.

----------


## Keltic Lucidity

mEOW

----------


## matt 2k8

I tried this but when my alarm went off I just switched it off and went straight back to sleep :\ Should I try moving my alarm further away from my bed, and put a piece of paper on it saying "WILD" so I wake up properly and don't do the same again?

edit - moved the alarm to the other side of my room, and taped a piece of paper saying "WILD" to it. also printed off the instructions to the technique and put them nearby.

----------


## Adam

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Zackk

I tried this last night and came close... I think.

I set my alarm for 4 am and went to sleep around 11 pm.  When my alarm went off I got up and used the restroom, then got a glass of water.  I got on my computer and revised the tutorial, then after around 7 to 8 minutes I went back to bed. 
I rested for a couple of minutes relaxing different points on my body and letting my heartbeat slow.  After this my entire body was relaxed and I started focusing on my back sinking.  I did this for a while (don't know the exact time) and went into SP.  After this I continued to focus on my back sinking and after a little while it felt like my body was spinning really fast out of control.  I focused hard on the feeling of spinning and tried to land myself somewhere, but it never happened and I never entered the dream.  So I soon gave up.

Did I do all of this right?  How long does it usually take to enter the dream once you reach spinning?

----------


## Adam

Sounds like you did it all right and hit the spinning perfectly - how long did it take you to reach this stage?

I think if you focus too hard you can lose it - I would recommend slowing the spinning if you can, try to open your eyes, don't worry you wont open your actual eyes. When you do try emagine what you want to be looking at. When you open your eyes this will offer you the stability to stop the spinning completely and be lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Zackk

> Sounds like you did it all right and hit the spinning perfectly - how long did it take you to reach this stage?
> 
> I think if you focus too hard you can lose it - I would recommend slowing the spinning if you can, try to open your eyes, don't worry you wont open your actual eyes. When you do try emagine what you want to be looking at. When you open your eyes this will offer you the stability to stop the spinning completely and be lucid



Thanks, I will try these suggestions out tonight

EDIT:  It didn't take very long to reach the spinning point, I would estimate maybe 10-15 minutes from the start.

----------


## matt 2k8

Failed last night due to it taking a long time to get to sleep when I first went to bed, I'm gonna goto bed earlier tonight.

----------


## Lucy Dreams

Hi there,

as I'm quite new to lucid dreaming, I need some advice of experienced lucid dreamers concering the WILD technique.

First, my current level of learning experience:
I began to practice about five weeks ago (including Reality Checks all day long, Dream Journal, many WILD and some WBTB attempts). After three weeks, I had my first lucid dream - however, it lasted only about three minutes. I suddenly realized that I could see a non-reality scenery through my eyelids, and so I slowly started to "stand up out of my body". I was standing there in a dreamscape, completely aware that in reality I was lying on my bed (I could even feel the mattress on my right cheek, although I was standing upright - very weird feeling). Then I started 
wondering what to do with my very first beautiful lucid dream - and woke up :-(

To achieve this, I didn't use any technique like WILD or Reality Checks - at least I cannot remember. Since then I'm trying to WILD, but I just don't get to the point of seeing a dreamscape again, and I'm wondering what I am doing wrong. In almost about the half of my WILD attempts, I manage to get to a point, where everything is kind of see-sawing and swinging, although I don't see much hypnagogic imagery (That's why Adam's technique seems to suit me better). I'm always trying to relax more (as I think I'm a little bit too excited), e.g. by concentrating on breathing and counting or "letting myself fall backwards"; it somehow works a little bit, but I just don't manage to get beyond this point. The feeling goes away again, and I'm almost normally awake with my eyes closed, but without having slept or dreamt at all. This happens 3 or 4 times during my WILDing time in the early morning hours (from 4 a.m. until I have to get up at 7 a.m.). I've been doing this for two weeks now.

I've reached a point from which I don't seem to make any progress. So here's my question: am I doing something wrong? Should I try another method - or just keep on going on persistently?

Thanks for your help in advance!

----------


## Snowy

This looks like a fantastic technique and its a great tutorial. I've been attempting WILDs but I never see any images to focus on so have never had any luck - was starting to think I was strange. However, I often feel physical sensations when tired or falling asleep but had never even though of focusing on this when attempting a WILD instead of visual images so thank you Adam for doing the hard part for me! I will try it tonight and report on my experience - I never have any problems falling back to sleep so I'm optimistic (and mentality is half the game  :smiley:  ).

----------


## Snowy

> I never have any problems falling back to sleep



Looks like I was wrong. I had a siesta yesterday afternoon so I went to sleep quite late that night so 4.5 hours after I fell asleep it was already light and since I don't have any light-blocking curtains I was actually quite awake. I also had a dentist appointment today so I started immediately thinking of that so I couldn't get to sleep while trying to WILD so I gave up and thought I'd try again tonight without having a siesta and waking up while its still dark. I could always shut the shutters. If I have any success I will report.  :smiley:

----------


## Gemetria

Hey,
Great technique..
Last night I kept slipping into Lucidness and out again.
I knew I was going Lucid but then I came out right before I did then that happened about 9 times lasting about 2 seconds each.

Anyway couldn't remember anything else about last night so i'll try again tonight..
Haah thanks  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Awesome good work  ::D:

----------


## Ruler of Dreams

Hey Adam, nice technique! I have one question however:

Have you ever tried/had success doing this method without doing a WBTB? 


Thanks  ::banana::

----------


## Adam

I usually WILD now without WBTB - I find it easier, but I don't use this technique to do it  :smiley:

----------


## Kane

What technique do you use then Adam to WILD without WBTB?

----------


## Adam

No specific technique really. I just deprive myself of sleep, then when I do go to bed, I usually slip into SP within a couple of minutes using tactile sensations and WILD from there - I could write something up I guess if you're interested, but it's nothing groundbreaking or special.

----------


## MorningView

Hey Adam--thanks for the tutorial.  I'm going to try this tonight.  This is my very first post and was anxious to write something somewhere; so here it is!  Quick question though:  You're initial post was about a year and a half ago--are you still having good success with it?  Also, about how long (number of tries, days, etc.) did it take for the technique to first work?  The reason I ask is that I have lucid dreams about once every two months without really trying, but really want to get into a regular, consistent, "practice" of developing the ability to LD.  I've been interested in LD for about 7 years with little consistency in trying techniques, but I'm tired of sitting on the sidelines and being an occasional participant (hence, joining this forum). Thanks!

----------


## Adam

Hey MorningView  :smiley: 

To be honest I don't use this technique myself - I WILD when going to sleep, rather than with WBTB. But for me, this worked pretty much at the first attempt, but as I said for some people it will work, but for others they may not find so much success.

Let me know how you get on and if you have any other questions let me know  :smiley:

----------


## SEBSTER

yo whassup! i love this technique!! and it makes me feel dumb cuz i always feel that feeling of sinking or like i'm gonna do a backflip but i always kinda brushed it off ::|:  but this technique worked for me on my first attemt! thanks adam!! however i have a Q, so you say that you don't focus on HI but u do visualize ur back sinking? because you said that you don't use visualizations only motion but then u said u visualize ur back sinking. I'm not trying to say you contradicted urself but i don't quite understand that part bro.

thanks for the tutorial by the way! it's the shiz!

----------


## Adam

Hey! I'm glad it helped ::D: 

What I mean is that I don't focus on imagery, like flashes, picturing things in my mind to get lucid, but working with the tactile sensations, if that makes sense?

----------


## SEBSTER

> Hey! I'm glad it helped
> 
> What I mean is that I don't focus on imagery, like flashes, picturing things in my mind to get lucid, but working with the tactile sensations, if that makes sense?



Oooohh i gotcha!! yeahh i'll try that, cuz last night i tried the technique but i forgot i'm not supposed to focus on HI n so i was insomniac:/ but thanks for clearing that up dawg, helps a bunch! i'll try it tonite!

----------


## Adam

It's not that you should try _not_ to focus on HI, it's just that I don't because I never reach it - I only ever get the sinking/spinning feeling, so focus more on that  :smiley:

----------


## SEBSTER

> It's not that you should try _not_ to focus on HI, it's just that I don't because I never reach it - I only ever get the sinking/spinning feeling, so focus more on that



ite homes! thanx! i'll try that!

----------


## direanthony

Your technique did help with the WBTB. I was sinking into the bed almost immediately and began to put together an image of a forrest with a purple sky in the background..but my brother had his tv on in the other room which kept pulling me out of it and made it difficult each time to go back to where I left off at. 
My only other option was to completely abandon my progress and turn it off myself.
But today I'm gaurenteed silence, so hopefully I'll be pulled into lucidity for the first time.  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Good luck, let me know how you get on  :smiley:

----------


## wildSleepr

hey im going to try ur tecnique for the first time 2nite. im going use wild at 11 oclock but i was wondring if i should drink a lot and or stretch b4 bed bc thts wat i heard in other tecniques. should i and wats ur opinion?

----------


## zebrah

major necropost but thanks for it or else I wouldn't have found this. I hve luck with SP in the afternoon but not at night.

----------


## Xiper

Wow this really sounds great... I hope to try it soon.. every other time I have tried to WILD I can never get to SP... The best I have every goten in to where my body feels numb...

(Numb.. not nocked out (SP) )

----------


## wildSleepr

ok. i did it last nite . i was only able to get to the part where i felt my body sink heavily in my bed but i opened my eyes 4 a millesecond and wat not lol. any way... my heart was pounding hard so i got scared. a few mins l8r my heart returned 2 its normal speed and my body wasnt heavy anymore.  :Sad:   i was wondering... is this dangerous??? my parents said i could of gotten into a coma... and im baned from it. i hate them- they run my life and dreams are the only way i can escape to my world u no? and yes it did sound a bit corny. i was wondering if i could like die from this or if i could get seriously hurt. im like a paranoid person about geting hurt. i have nevr riden a loop de loop coastr or broken a bone or anything like tht. im 14 yrs old so shud i do a diff tecnique? plz help me!

----------


## Dextrochris

This is exactly what I do, except I do not get out of bed, and I slap my self. I get SP in like 2 minutes lol.

----------


## Kane

> ok. i did it last nite . i was only able to get to the part where i felt my body sink heavily in my bed but i opened my eyes 4 a millesecond and wat not lol. any way... my heart was pounding hard so i got scared. a few mins l8r my heart returned 2 its normal speed and my body wasnt heavy anymore.   i was wondering... is this dangerous??? my parents said i could of gotten into a coma... and im baned from it. i hate them- they run my life and dreams are the only way i can escape to my world u no? and yes it did sound a bit corny. i was wondering if i could like die from this or if i could get seriously hurt. im like a paranoid person about geting hurt. i have nevr riden a loop de loop coastr or broken a bone or anything like tht. im 14 yrs old so shud i do a diff tecnique? plz help me!



It is not abnormal for beginners to the WILD technique to feel heavy heart beating. But that does not mean that it is okay for you to continue! I used to have this problem as well. If you feel your heart rate increasing to abnormal levels while attempting WILD, you should probably just stop and wake up. In my case, I believe that my increased heart rate was because I was nervous and slightly scared, and excited that I was truly feeling the onset of sleep paralysis. I would advice you to not practice WILD this way. Instead, do it bits at a time. If you feel your heart racing, stop. The next time you do it, you will feel a lot more confident and you heart rate should be more normal. If it increases again, stop and try again some other time.

In any case, I find that it is impossible for me to stabilize WILD if I am too nervous or excited. I would take it slow and steady and make sure that I am calm and comfortable through out the entire process. That should be the safest way of practicing it as well.

----------


## Sorox

Going to try this tonight. I alwsys get a vertigo-spinning-odd sensation when I try to enter sleep paralysis. Might work.

----------


## kalkiyon

i'll try this tonight
i haven't had luck with any other techniques so i guess i'll try this one
i still have a problem with my eyes
it seems no matter what, they're trying to force themselves open  :Sad:

----------


## kookyinc

I've never even tried to WILD before, and I've only ever had 2 DILDs, both over a year ago. I'm going to try this tonight, but if I'm not successful, it's probably not any fault of the tutorial.

----------


## kookyinc

It didn't work for me. I woke up on my own at about 4:30 AM, an hour before my alarm should have gone off (I went to bed at 12:30). I stayed up for 5 minutes, then I laid in bed and told myself I was falling. I never got the falling sensation, and I just fell asleep.
The problem was probably the whole waking up too early for no reason. I'm going to try again tonight.

----------


## MaxMeents

Nice write up, I love using that falling sensation to land me in my sanctuary. Makes for quick WILDing. Never thought of looking past my eyelids while also sinking, I normally just sink, I tried that in my chair just now and found it to be very effective at creating that sensation of falling. Thanks for teaching me something new.

----------


## HRDelta

thanks alot, really nice tut, i want my first LD to be a WILD, I tried twice yesterday, first time i freaked out because i felt SP for the first time (its awesome  :Cheeky:  ) second time each time i started faliing i could feel myself begining to dream but for some reason i got really friegtened and woke up ::?:  could you give me a hand with this?

----------


## BluePhoenix

I know this is an old and inactive post but I think I'll give this a shot soon. I haven't been able to WILD and I find the visualization techniques keep my mind either too much awake or I get bored and fall unconscious. I love SP so I really hope I at least get to to that point. Should be cake after SP anyway. I'll post if I am successful. Thanks for the Tutorial!

----------


## wildSleepr

hey blue Pheonix! im actually subscribed to the thread so, i guess its not entirely inactive...

im also having major troubles doing a WILD, and it was the first technique i chose, hense my username.  i always put on the isochronic, or binochronic or whatever it is, and pretend to sleep, and right when the time comes to get into the stage of the water feeling, or falling, my heart rapidly beats, and i get to scared and it stops. thats as far as i got in a months time and ive stopped for a while. i wish i could do it, i guess im too frightened and that i need more training. dose anyone elses heart beat rapidly and then it feels like its hard to breath? or am i the only one?

----------


## wildSleepr

o, by the way, i could probably email you my music if you want, there are four, one is 20 minutes ling, and the others are 10 but they all are great, its the isochronic, monoral, and binoral beats stuff. reply to me, or pm if you want them, and anyone else is also welcome to have them :smiley: 

but, im not realy sure if i can email songs... is it possible? lol

----------


## wildSleepr

wow, i was just going through the thread, and i just realized that i posted something already about my abnormal heart beating. sorry about that!

----------


## BluePhoenix

Yeah I have the same problem. When I meditate or try to wild I have rapid heart beating. I think get excited though and not really scared. It is a problem. Also I notice that if I try any breathing excersices I feel like I can't breath as well and it does nothing for my heart beat. I just try to ignore all of it. I am hoping that with time it will get better. 

Also I tried to practice this method while meditating yesterday. I found it difficult to imagine myself sinking down. It was much easier to feel myself spinning or doing summersaults. I wonder if it matters. 

Btw I'd like to check out that music later. Working right now.

----------


## goodluck91

hellow friends cn any bdy xplen to,  how to be a dream walker i.e to gt into smbyz mind,

----------


## BluePhoenix

> hellow friends cn any bdy xplen to,  how to be a dream walker i.e to gt into smbyz mind,



I don't personally believe its possible. But I think you are in the wrong thread?

----------


## espsika

> It worked when I was extreamly exhausted and really tired, because I then I found it really easy to fall to sleep and straight into a lucid dream (via WILD)



 Do you mean i can WILD whenever i am feeling sleepy?

----------


## Chevaughn

Cool! I'm going to try this tonight!

----------


## DynoTAP

Wow! This is so shocking. I' been doing this all along but have been struggling understand what I was doing. i've also been trying to put it into word and explain it to the DV community. 

Wow, I guess you beat me to it.

----------


## DynoTAP

Another thing you can do to counter the breathing is breathe then exhale slowly and hold your exhale for 3-4 seconds. This will however increase the amount of time it takes to transition.

----------


## DynoTAP

> Another thing you can do to counter the breathing is breathe then exhale slowly and hold your exhale for 3-4 seconds. This will however increase the amount of time it takes to transition.



I mean wait 3-4 seconds before breathing again. If you can wait before breathe for longer than 4 seconds without losing your breath after a while of doing so, by all means go ahead and do so.

----------


## Monster99d

Great tutorial Adam.  I have WILDed only once in my life by accident, and you just made this my second last night.  It sucks though because I woke up in a FA.  Practice makes perfect.  

Thanks

----------


## Quick Silver

I'm going to try this tonight. I've been attempting WILDS for the first few times before I go to sleep, and I can only get up to my body feeling tingly, and some images and voices. But that is only the first stage, I never got to anything dramatic. I know I should fall asleep first for 4 to 5 hours, but I can't afford to be sleeping past that sometimes. That is why I'm attempting WILDS first thing when I go to sleep. So I'm trying it every other night. I hope your method gives me something to work off. I'll post up the results after a few nights.

----------

